# Catfish Fillets & Tater Wedges



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2019)

*Catfish Fillets & Tater Wedges* (Experiment #2 with my New Air Fryer)


My first test with this “Air Fryer 360” was Breaded Fried Chicken Thighs & Drums, and they were the best I ever had.
Link to "Fried Chicken":
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/first-test-of-new-toy-chicken-parts.287270/

A couple of you guys asked about making fish this way, so I moved that up on my list of testing.

So I thawed out 2 big Catfish Fillets I had gotten from Giant Food Store.

She always does a good job with breading, so I got Mrs Bear to cover these, exactly like she did the Chicken parts.
Then I took two good size Russet Taters & scrubbed them good & cut 8 lengthwise wedges out of each of them, leaving the skins on.
Then after soaking in cold water for an hour, I dried the Tater Wedges & coated them with Olive Oil, CBP, Garlic Powder & Onion Powder.

These Catty Fillets were much bigger & thicker than the wild ones I usually make, and they had a lot of Fat on them.
I followed the instructions that came with my Air Fryer 360, and put the fillets on the Baking Pan, which I didn’t think was a Great idea, but “Emeril” said it, and who am I to question the “King”.

Then I spread out all the Tater Wedges on the wire Basket, which is where I thought the fillets should go too, so the hot air can get to ALL Sides, and not have them laying in their own Fat.

So I put the Baking Pan on #2 position, and the Wire Basket on #3 position. (The instructions said to put the Fillets in the Baking pan on position #1, but that would be kinda stupid, because the fillets would be actually against the broiler elements, up top).

Then I set it @ 380°, without the Fans on, for 20 minutes.
At 20 minutes nothing was near done, so I reset it to 400° for another 20 minutes.
The Taters were mostly done, with a few undone spots in some of them, but the Fish was Great, with the exception of the moist Fatty stuff on the bottom, which tells me they should either be flipped at the halfway point, or better yet, “Done in the Basket” so they aren’t laying on a solid surface & the hot air can get to ALL Sides, like I had figured before I started.

So I only ate one of them, because they were so big, and the next day, I put the leftover Fillet in the Wire Basket, and 4 leftover Tater Wedges, and set it for 380° for 20 minutes. I started the fillet with the Fatty side up this time, and flipped it over at 10 minutes, until done. This Fillet was Fantastic, and so were the Tater Wedges, except Mrs Bear Said there was too much Garlic powder on the Taters.

So After the results from this test, I figure the next time I do this, I will try the Fillets *“IN the Basket”* @ 400° , with the Fans on, for 20 minutes, and check them then to see if that’s long enough.

I’ll keep working until I get it Perfect, and then I’ll start a new category in my “Step by Step Index”—*“Air Fryer 360”*, and put the ones I get nailed down on the list.



Thanks for Stopping By,

Bear


I got Mrs Bear to do the coating, so I could take this picture & do other stuff:







The Toy in Question:






Closer look with door open:






Everything after Frying:






Two Catfish Fillets on Baking Pan, according to instructions. (Bad Idea):






Tater Wedges in Basket:






Bear's First night's Supper:






Reheat for second night. Note the Fat on the Fillet---That was the bottom of that fillet the first night.
So I started this one with the Fatted side up to melt it off:






Before flipping:






After flipping & finished:






Plated for Bear's second night's Supper:


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 12, 2019)

Yummy !!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks great! I love some catfish. Haven't had it in awhile. Catfish Slaw Hush puppies and fries hard to beat


----------



## krj (Jun 12, 2019)

Keep em coming! You keep getting good results like that and I may actually break down and buy that cooker. I'm so hesitant, even with Emeril's name on it. Sometimes those are just cash grabs, but if you're having good results then it might be promising.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 12, 2019)

Great looking meal Bear.  It reminds me it's time to grab the fishing pole, some chicken livers, and do some catfishing!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks excellent. I'm with you though, would think the basket would be better for the fillets to cook all around.
May have to invest in another basket ? Sure they don't give them away $$$


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> Yummy !!!



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great! I love some catfish. Haven't had it in awhile. Catfish Slaw Hush puppies and fries hard to beat



Thank You John!
Sounds like a Great Meal to me!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 12, 2019)

You know I love Catfish, Looks great    I "like" it

Gary


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks really tasty. Love doing dummies in mine as well. Gonna give catfish a shot soon.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks great love catfish.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 13, 2019)

Bear, Looks great,you certainly eat well ! like


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

Great looking catfish Bear. I'll have to start dropping hints to the wife. Although real-estate in our kitchen is limited.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2019)

krj said:


> Keep em coming! You keep getting good results like that and I may actually break down and buy that cooker. I'm so hesitant, even with Emeril's name on it. Sometimes those are just cash grabs, but if you're having good results then it might be promising.



Thank You!!
So far so good with this new toy.
Seems many of Emeril's times & temps are pretty far off.
Gotta make my own Settings list.




5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking meal Bear.  It reminds me it's time to grab the fishing pole, some chicken livers, and do some catfishing!



Thank You!!
Yup, I used to put stuff like that in a tin can with small holes in it, and throw it in a pond the day before. Then fish right there the next day.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks excellent. I'm with you though, would think the basket would be better for the fillets to cook all around.
> May have to invest in another basket ? Sure they don't give them away $$$




Thank You!!
Yeah, I should have upgraded when I ordered, but I got too used to saying NO.
For $40 more I could have gotten another rack, 2 more wire baskets, and a stand for the rotisserie. I said NO.  Then they offered it again at Check-out for $25, and I said NO again. I should have said Yes on the $25 offer.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2019)

gary s said:


> You know I love Catfish, Looks great    I "like" it
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 13, 2019)

Sounds like you're mastering that new rig, Bear! Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looks really tasty. Love doing dummies in mine as well. Gonna give catfish a shot soon.




Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great love catfish.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Looks great,you certainly eat well ! like




Thank You CM!!
We Try, but we don't often eat large quantities.
And Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Great looking catfish Bear. I'll have to start dropping hints to the wife. Although real-estate in our kitchen is limited.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup--Our Kitchen Real Estate was less than limited, but this one took the place of our old Toaster Oven.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2019)

disco said:


> Sounds like you're mastering that new rig, Bear! Big like!




Thank You Disco!!
Be awhile yet. So many options.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2019)

@SecondHandSmoker ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2019)

@crazzycajun ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

